# My new Izzo Vivi PID



## CoffeeDiva

I thought I would take a picture of the Izzo Vivi PID which arrived today. I bought this off of fellow forum member Iroko and after some concern about having a courier pick it up it arrived in perfect condition.









Pictured here next to the vario, which I bought on here last month, it looks stunning. I spent quite a while earlier today just looking at it.

I can't praise Iroko highly enough. He has clearly looked after this machine which is basically like new. He was super nice to deal with and sent along some useful extras like descaler to get me going. Also there were those nice Izzo cups you can see on the top - now I'm going to have to get some matching espresso ones.

Thanks chap I'll try to look after it as well as you. I now also have the biggest box full of foam which the original box came packed in- might have to steal a small child to come and play in it.


----------



## glevum

looks fantastic, an excellent purchase. enjoy


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice to hear about a successful sale ! Congratulations on the shiny machine


----------



## The Systemic Kid

How's Izzo getting on with Vario?


----------



## reneb

Congratulations coffeediva, lovely machine and a great set up. Always good to see well cared for equipment passed on to other forum members. Enjoy your new toy, I'm sure you'll get fantastic coffee from it and a lot of pleasure.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Looks fantastic and was the best bargain I've seen on here for some time,izzo are fantastically well built machines


----------



## painty

What a great setup, be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

The Systemic Kid said:


> How's Izzo getting on with Vario?


Had to adjust the grinder to go a fair bit finer. Even on the finest setting I started the day on it was saying no way to the ethiopian beans in this month's blank box offering and I didn't have enough of them to run through them after adjusting. But up I went to the local pub which serves HB's jailbreak and home I arrived with 1kg of them.

First go at those gave 18g in and 26g out in 35 secs. By this point the OH had been waiting 4 hours for a coffee and it tasted passable to me so I had a go at the milk. I managed to warm it, but that was about it. I still drank it though. I need to acquire a proper milk pitcher so will concentrate mostly on the shots for now.

Later I tried a couple of more shots which I had to throw away as I had gone too fine, then I got 25.5g out of 18.1g in 27 secs. It wasn't bad, although I prefer it more syrupy/gloopy - so any tips on what adjustments are needed to get this gratefully accepted.

I did even manage to get some foam on the milk for the last one - for some reason the pic won't upload. It wasn't exactly incorporated all the way through the milk, but it's a start.



bubbajvegas said:


> Looks fantastic and was the best bargain I've seen on here for some time,izzo are fantastically well built machines


Can't tell you how much I love the look of this machine - it is a lovely size and nicely balanced IMO. Some are too tall or too wide for my liking. It's a piece of art.

Of course when I joined this forum a few months ago I had no intention of buying anything like this, but after missing out on a couple of other machines (quick mill and isomac), I decided not to dither over this one like I did with the other! Really pleased I went for it - so much to learn though.


----------



## coffeechap

comgrats, a great bargain, you will love using the izzo, I had one for about a week before it got snapped up and really rated the coffee i got from it.


----------



## iroko

Hey, that looks familiar, fantastic machine, I hope it gives you as much pleasure as it did me, and it looks like its found a great home,

I'm so happy it arrived safely.

Keep practising with the milk, I found the toroid pitcher very helpful.

Thanks to coffeediva for arranging courier


----------



## CoffeeDiva

iroko said:


> Hey, that looks familiar, fantastic machine, I hope it gives you as much pleasure as it did me, and it looks like its found a great home,
> 
> I'm so happy it arrived safely.
> 
> Keep practising with the milk, I found the toroid pitcher very helpful.
> 
> Thanks to coffeediva for arranging courier


In fairness you packed it so well, they would've had to really manhandle it to do the damage. Will offer the box of foam to anyone local who might use it for packing.

I've already had happy hours admiring and polishing it, feel like I need to upgrade my kitchen now though.







the milk is already better. I'm pretty pleased with the result considering I've basically been foaming it in a large cup!


----------



## Lounge Lizard

Hi iroko

I don't want to waste any members time regarding a possible sale of my Alex Duetto PID simply to fund purchasing the new model Duetto but I was wondering, with your experience of a previous sale, what the value might be for my 4 year old model used privately for approx 2 shots a day.

I know the new model mainly offers updates to the body work only but not in performance so a new purchase would depend on the second hand value of my existing machine.

Regards

Lounge Lizard


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lounge Lizard said:


> Hi iroko
> 
> I don't want to waste any members time regarding a possible sale of my Alex Duetto PID simply to fund purchasing the new model Duetto but I was wondering, with your experience of a previous sale, what the value might be for my 4 year old model used privately for approx 2 shots a day.
> 
> I know the new model mainly offers updates to the body work only but not in performance so a new purchase would depend on the second hand value of my existing machine.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lounge Lizard


Hi I would start a sales thread with a price you feel you need to obtain to upgrade. Your items need have pics inside and outside for people to judge the value. Especially as you are new here. If your price Is well out of order people will soon tell you , and you tend to get people making offers on the sales thread. These all need to be done on the thread. Check out the sales thread and see what other similar priced machines have gone for recently .. New duettos are going for £1900 for bb as I am sure you are aware.


----------



## iroko

Hi Lounge Lizard,

I just factored in usage and condition of the machine and priced it to what I would be happy to pay If I was buying It,

hope this helps.


----------



## GS11

Lovely looking machine:good:. How much did courier work out in the end and how are you getting along with the vivi 1 month after purchase?.

May be interested in one of these one day...


----------



## CoffeeDiva

GS11 said:


> Lovely looking machine:good:. How much did courier work out in the end and how are you getting along with the vivi 1 month after purchase?.
> 
> May be interested in one of these one day...


Morning. The courier wasn't too bad in the end, about £36 (I think) - I just got the details from the seller and arranged for it to be picked up no hassle. There were cheaper ones but I went with the recommendations for Night Freight from here - also it was the best boxed and padded item I've ever had delivered.









I really like the machine. It is a good size, looks balanced, and is shiny (of course). Although it is a PID the PID is attached to the boiler and not the grouphead, but it does keep the temp in the boiler v. stable so you can get to grips with the same routine for cooling flush each time - it takes about a 6 oz for the first shot.

I haven't nailed my shots yet, but they are getting better as I get a feel for the different beans I'm running through it and what adjustments I need to make to suit my tastes. I'm hoping I'll be able to keep more of an eye on them when I get a naked portafilter.

It's great at steaming and most shots I make taste nice in milk so they can't be that bad . . .

I'd certainly buy the machine again. Hope that helps.


----------



## garydyke1

Glad things are getting better









Hows the tamper going for you??


----------

